
An Awesome List of Awesome Lists - stevekinney
https://github.com/sindresorhus/awesome
======
mojoe
From a brief perusal this looks like it could be a great resource. A
suggestion for list makers: it would be awesome if there were metadata
attached to these lists that would allow people to mention what aspects of the
lists they found most useful, as a time-saving guide for others who follow.

